# Oliva social life



## charlee (May 9, 2011)

Hi
Really enjoy reading the forum particulary permanent life in Oliva but doesnt seem to be too much chat about your social life,what do you all get up to


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Cleaning, chasing my child, shouting, cooking same as the UK really!! Apart from it's hotter!! 

If I see anyone remotely British in cafes I sit next to them and usually make them feel uncomfortable by trying to talk to them. 

Trying to learn Spanish. Mostly by panicking and saying "si" to almost everything I'm asked. 

"what size would you like?"

"siiiii. Gracias!"


And that's about it really.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess I do about the same as I did in the UK but outside!! I do the usual housework, shopping etc., meet friends for coffee or lunch occasionally. I go out at weekends. The weather in the summer does make it more pleasant and there is more choice of where to go. My kids go out more probably - my daughter is out every weekend with friends going to the beach, going to Tivoli adventure world, hopping on a train and going shopping. My son goes pubbing and clubbing on a saturday - altho he still likes to stay indoors and play on his xbox, ps2 etc. and isnt the slightest bit interested in the sun, beach or pool

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Just out of interest Joe where does your son go? i have a friend coming over this weekend who will want to go clubbing and not sure where to go.. xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> Just out of interest Joe where does your son go? i have a friend coming over this weekend who will want to go clubbing and not sure where to go.. xxx



He goes to Fuengirola - actually one of the lads he goes with is from AdlT and he catches the train from Plaza Mayor, my son gets on at Torremuelle and then they go on to Los Boliches, just this side of Fuengy, where they meet more friends. Theres an area of night clubs and bars, where all the youngsters "hang out"Jacksons, Toon bar, Karbon club, Linekers, Foreplay etc (I went there the other night  - It was fun!!). Anyway, I sit up like an over anxious mum and wait for a phone call to pick him and sometimes his friend up. I'm sure my son and his friends would be only too happy to have someone else with them - but I'm not sure how to get him back to AdlT as the last train goes before midnight and they dont usually return til the wee hours. altho he could stay in our little apartment???!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha no I want to go too!! We've booked a hotel for Friday night in Fuengirola so should be good fun and now I know the places to go. How does his friend get back to AdlT out of interest? Sam xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

TheHendersons said:


> Haha no I want to go too!! We've booked a hotel for Friday night in Fuengirola so should be good fun and now I know the places to go. How does his friend get back to AdlT out of interest? Sam xx


 Oh you'll have a laugh!! Theres the London bar, pogs where they play live music. several Karaoke bars.......... and of course the night clubs! Real British tat, but its heaving with people having fun, no aggression and great fun!!! When I went, we ended up getting caught up with a stag party - men all dressed as women

AdlT isnt an easy one to get back to, Jacks mate stays at friends houses and catches the train home in the morning - in fact I think sometimes he's still out and about when the first train goes at 6 in the morning lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

TheHendersons said:


> Haha no I want to go too!! We've booked a hotel for Friday night in Fuengirola so should be good fun and now I know the places to go. How does his friend get back to AdlT out of interest? Sam xx


If you want a bit more of a 'Spanish' night out, I'd recommend heading behind the correos (just off the main square) where there are a number of lovely tapas bars... We usually start there, then end up in Pogs as it has live music.


----------



## charlee (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies but Im thinking more in the Oliva/Valencia region comon guys what do you get up to on a Saturday Night !!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

charlee said:


> Thanks for all your replies but Im thinking more in the Oliva/Valencia region comon guys what do you get up to on a Saturday Night !!!!


well one of our mods, _stravinsky_, lives in Oliva, & another poster, _sat_, not far from there - maybe they will tell you what they get up to

I'm in Jávea - but I'm a nearly crinkly, so if we go out on a saturday, it's usually for a meal - & maybe a drink too - it's not so many years since I went clubbing on a regular basis though - girls nights out, leaving the OHs to look after the kids

unfortunately all the 'girls' have returned to the UK or whatever country they came from


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

charlee said:


> Thanks for all your replies but Im thinking more in the Oliva/Valencia region comon guys what do you get up to on a Saturday Night !!!!


Mmmm .. every night is Saturday night for us 

So, social life in general .. there are lots of restaurants and bars of course. Nearby in the summer there is a drive in open air cinema and there is an indoor multiscreen in Gandia and La Marina. U3A arrange quite a few trips and nights out to various places, and there is of course the infamous Gandia Social Club ..... which is actually in Oliva  Both of those organise meals and events. Friday nights there is Spanish conversational in HoneyDews, which might not sound very exciting, but it's quite a friendly thing, anout 50/50 English / Spanish.

Then again you could just walk up and down the paseo endlessly, which is what the local Spanish seem to do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Mmmm .. every night is Saturday night for us
> 
> So, social life in general .. there are lots of restaurants and bars of course. Nearby in the summer there is a drive in open air cinema and there is an indoor multiscreen in Gandia and La Marina. U3A arrange quite a few trips and nights out to various places, and there is of course the infamous Gandia Social Club ..... which is actually in Oliva  Both of those organise meals and events. Friday nights there is Spanish conversational in HoneyDews, which might not sound very exciting, but it's quite a friendly thing, anout 50/50 English / Spanish.
> 
> Then again you could just walk up and down the paseo endlessly, which is what the local Spanish seem to do.



No "clubbin" then Strav?????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> No "clubbin" then Strav?????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


Ahh, those days are long gone ..... the nearest club to here is La Troucha. I wouldnt be going in there for the music, if you get my drift 

I forgot to mention there is a place called Viva Espana just on the outskirts of Oliva (where Gandia Social Club meet), and they have regular flamenco shows ... I've never been, but it is supposed to be excellent, if not a little expensive


----------



## goosiegander (Jul 14, 2010)

charlee said:


> Hi
> Really enjoy reading the forum particulary permanent life in Oliva but doesnt seem to be too much chat about your social life,what do you all get up to


Depends what you want to do...If you are wanting music then Magnums has entertainment on most Saturday nights, Karaoke, Disco or Live Music, Cafe Ole has something on most Friday's Karaoke or Disco. Summer is coming and the Chiringuito's will hopefully start to appear down the beach area. If you want to go clubbing then you really have to go to Gandia or go for a night down in Benidorm. 
If you are wanting meals or general socialising lots of other options....


----------



## kay57500 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love Oliva my sister has lived there for 6 years and my bro in law 12 years I want to live there but my son has one year left at school and not alot of work for us but I just love the feel of the place and cant wait to come over for 3 weeks in august


----------



## kay57500 (Jun 12, 2011)

kay57500 said:


> I love Oliva my sister has lived there for 6 years and my bro in law 12 years I want to live there but my son has one year left at school and not alot of work for us but I just love the feel of the place and cant wait to come over for 3 weeks in august


My sister Mags is an estate agent in Oliva


----------



## HEG (Jul 5, 2012)

*Oliva Social Life*

Hi I am new to this forum and new to Oliva. I was wondering if there is a book group or something class based that I could join? I am a 34 year old writer and arrived 5 months ago. I have not met many people and am keen to get out and about. I have issues going to bars etc alone as a woman. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HEG said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and new to Oliva. I was wondering if there is a book group or something class based that I could join? I am a 34 year old writer and arrived 5 months ago. I have not met many people and am keen to get out and about. I have issues going to bars etc alone as a woman. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.


the U3A is pretty active there - our local one has book groups, but I don't know about Oliva


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

HEG said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and new to Oliva. I was wondering if there is a book group or something class based that I could join? I am a 34 year old writer and arrived 5 months ago. I have not met many people and am keen to get out and about. I have issues going to bars etc alone as a woman. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved.


Hi Heg
I'm looking down on you from Tossal Gros 

Well I can probably understand what you say about bars, they tend to be quite male orientated around here. Theres a few Restaurants that have bars inside, such as Andreus on the paseo ... thats owned by the people who used to own Moby Dick on the playa.

As regards book clubs, I know of nothing in the town, but as Xabiachica mentioned there is the U3A group. Link follows, and you will see there are three groups which may be of interest to you. It costs very little per year. I used to be in the photography group, and I know they have a quiz also at El Pelut (but they are a bit too serious for me!).

U3A Oliva - Activity Groups
Book Lovers
Exploring Poetry
Creative Writing

Other than that there is the Gandia Social Club which meets iirc at Viva Espana. I dont go there because when I came here it was very cliquey and not particuularly friendly to new members. However Ive been told that it's changed through new management, so it might we worth a trip.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Have you thought about starting your own writing courses, then you'll get to meet new people who have same interest as you just an idea..

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Didn't know there was any social life in Oliva,wasn't much when I lived there 10yrs ago,apart from the brit bar"sportsman" I think,thats if you felt you needed to be among the beer swilling,*** burning people who just went to do the same in there as they did back in blighty,just a bit cheaper,and with sun.
Sagantana bar on Oliva Nova golf was a nice place to have a drink and a bite to eat,my good old friend Paul"slacky" used to own it,nice guy from Exeter,might still be there.
Go down to Denia if you want a nice resteraunt or 2,nice walk to settle the meal,down on the waterfront.

Steve


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mestala said:


> Didn't know there was any social life in Oliva,wasn't much when I lived there 10yrs ago,apart from the brit bar"sportsman" I think,thats if you felt you needed to be among the beer swilling,*** burning people who just went to do the same in there as they did back in blighty,just a bit cheaper,and with sun.
> Sagantana bar on Oliva Nova golf was a nice place to have a drink and a bite to eat,my good old friend Paul"slacky" used to own it,nice guy from Exeter,might still be there.
> Go down to Denia if you want a nice resteraunt or 2,nice walk to settle the meal,down on the waterfront.
> 
> Steve


I think Oliva has changed a bit since 10 years ago. Plenty of bars and restaurants, and some good ones too! Also quite a number of restaurants down on Oliva Playa now, and part of it has been pedestrianised


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

There is a pub (I think, English one) where they do ´conversation classes´English-Spaniish, at 8pm on Fridays, might have to go there with Mark, so he can meet other people and practice a bit, since we don´t really speak spanish at home...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lolito said:


> There is a pub (I think, English one) where they do ´conversation classes´English-Spaniish, at 8pm on Fridays, might have to go there with Mark, so he can meet other people and practice a bit, since we don´t really speak spanish at home...


Honey Dews

Only problem with it is that the Spanish only want to speak English, so your chances to converse in Spanish are sometime limited


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Stravinsky, I am spanish myself, so I don´t really want to speak Spanish! Mark is English, so we speak English at home, but I think it would be nice for him to join some social groups where there are other spanish people so he can practice a bit.


----------

